# Staunton River...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Made a short 3 day camping trip to the Staunton River State Park.

http://www.dcr.virginia.gov/state-parks/staunton-river.shtml

The fish were not in the mood to be caught.  Four of us fishing an not one landed. It could have something to do with the dang Mayflies, they were everywhere ... (swat, smack and swat some more )

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayfly

So we did put in about 15 miles of hiking... 

One plus was my sons girlfriend came along, nice girl and her first real camping trip. She learned a lot ... like a limited amount of water in the camper.  She turned out to be a real trooper tho.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful pictures Andi, is this in Staunton, Virginia? I would love to visit the Statler Brothers Museum.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It is Scottsburg, Va. where the Dan and Staunton rivers meet to form bugs Island...

But I may have to put the museum on my "To do list".


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Love that area, especially when the mayflies are hatching out. But the Shen Valley in April and October are still my favorite


----------

